# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Book Reviews >  New book on diamanté cut-steel smallswords

## BenoitD

Hello all,

After my first book on Belgian Smallswords, which I presented here 3 years after it came out, I would like to present my new book, which was just printed a few days ago.









This is probably closer to home to most of you, as it is mostly about British smallswords, given that all swords and sabres presented in the book share a common characteristic: they are decorated with diamanté cut-steel studs. 

Although this technique was mostly used on British court swords, some First French Empire court swords were decorated in the same fashion, as were exceptional sabres made in Naples at the beginning of the 19th century.

The book describes the making of cut-steel items before focussing on cut-steel hilts and goes on to present some ways of dating diamanté cut-steel smallswords and the relevant French and British regulation.

The last chapter of the book consists in a detailed presentation of more than 40 smallswords in full color and including dimension and weight details.














The book is available by contacting me via benoit@swordsdb.com.

Get it before Brexit !

Benoit

----------


## T. Donoho

Benoit,

Very nice. Thank you for this book.  :Smilie:

----------

